# My micro sword plants are turning yellow



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The microswords look pretty good to me. If the plants were grown emersed they probably need to grow the submersed form of leaves, while the emersed ones die off. A few weeks may not be long enough to complete that. Have you calibrated your nitrate test kit so you can be sure that the readings are good? You can't base fertilizing decisions on uncalibrated test kits. I would start dosing nitrates at about half or less of the recommended EI dosages. It won't do any harm and could give you good results.


----------

